# Why can I get 5.25" Drive Bays?



## kodex (Jun 25, 2008)

I finally got around to getting a job, so I'll have some extra money to spend on a project.  I've been thinking up ideas for a custom case, but I can't seem to find 5.25 drive bays anywhere.  Well, there was an acrylic AC Ryan one, but I was looking for something made of metal if at all possible.

Thanks,
kodex


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

When you mean drive bays are you looking for something with fans?


----------



## allen337 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=index&zenid=8a4a23cdb645794f7a6b8b5798549e77      .


http://www.frozencpu.com/index.html     .


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&SubCategory=255&N=2000090255       .


http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductList3.jsp     .


you needing controller cards or just bays?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> When you mean drive bays are you looking for something with fans?



I was wondering this as well . . .  


i mean . . . if need be I can probably rumage out some 5.25" FDD I still have laying around - obsolete hardware, but might be neat to install for the "ZOMG, WTF IS THAT?!" factor.  Green LED, too . . .


----------



## kodex (Jun 25, 2008)

I need 5.25" drive cages.  You know, for 5.25" drives to be inserted into.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think you can buy "bays" they are an internal component of the case and can't be separated. only 5.25" cages for hard drives like this. 

PS, I think you can buy slot rails.

- Christine


----------



## kodex (Jun 25, 2008)

Some of the places linked above by Allen sell hard drive cages, but no 5.25" device cages. =/  I suppose that if worse comes to worse I can always hack saw a cage out of an old case.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so confused


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 25, 2008)

This guy means where can he buy the drive bays themseves. This doesnt mean the HDD cages. I'd hack them out of a case instead of purchasing, honestly....


----------



## kodex (Jun 26, 2008)

You all know what optical drives are, right?  I need the cages that you install them into.  Otherwise, how else would I put them in a custom case?


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.mountainmods.com/parts-drive-bays-c-21_34_65.html


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Best to find an old case in a skip, or buy a case off ebay, and hack out what you want.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 26, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> http://www.mountainmods.com/parts-drive-bays-c-21_34_65.html



thats the ticket!

wel.. this one to be exact: http://www.mountainmods.com/514-inch-black-powder-coat-drive-bay-p-61.html


----------



## kodex (Jun 27, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> http://www.mountainmods.com/parts-drive-bays-c-21_34_65.html



That's what I was looking for!  Thanks, man.

It costs as much as the motherboard tray I'm going to get, but it'll make the job easier than if I had to butcher another case for it.


----------

